# Kde não inicializa <<Resolvido>>

## oompawampa

Ao digitar startkde aparece o erro:

kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server.

o que sera?Last edited by oompawampa on Sat Dec 10, 2005 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mitsu

e se fizer:

echo "startkde" > ~/.xinitrc

startx

nao vai ?

tem informacoes boas nesse guia, talvez ajude

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/kde-config.xml

----------

## oompawampa

 :Sad:   :Sad:  não vai mesmo, dá um erro no driver de video

o unico jeito que entra o kde é digitando sudo kdm, não tem jeito de adiconar o kdm ao runlevel default?? eu tentei o comando rc-update add kdm default mas dá que o kdm não exite.

 PS segui este guia de instalação do kde http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/kde-config.xml

----------

## mitsu

retirado daquele guia

```
# nano -w /etc/rc.conf

(Edite a seguinte variável)

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

Termine adicionando xdm ao runlevel default: 

# rc-update add xdm default
```

----------

## oompawampa

 :Embarassed:  Com este comando ele inicia o xmd e não o kdm....

e se tento rc-update add kdm default ele diz que o mesmo não existe

gracias...

----------

## AlipioLuiz

lol.. você pelo menos tentou?

# nano -w /etc/rc.conf

(Edite a seguinte variável)

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

* Seleciona o KDM como gerenciador de login grafico padrao

Termine adicionando xdm ao runlevel default:

# rc-update add xdm default

* fala para o gentoo que é para ele carregar o login gráfico (de acordo com a variável DISPLAYMANAGER)[/quote]

----------

## oompawampa

 :Cool:  Sim Senhor editei o rc.conf direitinho, conforme o guia do KDE, mas se eu digito kdm no terminal, ele abre o kdm corretamente....

 Vou dar mais uma conferida em tudo

 Obrigado pela dica....

 :Laughing:  Vai saber, talvez um espirito zombeteiro que não quer deixar o kdm carregar...   :Laughing: 

----------

## xsl

ao colocares kdm no rc.conf ... adicionar o /etc/init.d/xdm ... pois ele é que vai ao rc.conf ver a variavel e depois decidir qual o manager que vai iniciar ... por sua vez inicia o kdm

eu no meu caso ... como uso o gdm ... meto no rc.conf "gdm" mas adiciono na mesma o /etc/init.d/xdm ao default 

rc-update add xdm default

----------

## oompawampa

 :Shocked:  O estranho é que não entra de jeito nenhum, só se eu desabilito o login grafico e digito no terminal sudo kdm ou logo com root e digito kdm, mas segui todos os passos do guia de configuração do kde, os arquivos de configuração estão ok também... o sudo está funcionando, habilitei o logon do root no kde também, mas por enquanto acho que irei deixar assim...  :Shocked: 

 Uma pergunta tem como alterar o bootsplash do kde???

----------

## AlipioLuiz

O bootsplash do kde é facilmente alterado via kcontrol -> look n feel.. lá tem uma seção para gerencia de bootsplash para o kde do usuário corrente.

----------

## oompawampa

 :Embarassed:  Consegui fazer inicializar o kde, era uma erro bobo, esqueci de descomentar a linha defaultdisplaymanager, descomentei e tudo funcionou corretamente!!!  :Embarassed: 

 Obrigado aos amigos que ajudaram....

 AlipioLuiz <Obrigado consegui mudar o bootsplash>

----------

